
Gambling Regulators Block Daily Fantasy Sites in Nevada - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/16/sports/gambling-regulators-block-daily-fantasy-sites-in-nevada.html?smid=tw-bna&_r=0
======
slg
With gambling legal in Nevada, DraftKings and FanDuel will be allowed to
reopen if they get the proper license. That is an interesting problem for
these companies. Do they want to cave and admit that they fit the definition
of gambling in the state that is synonymous with gambling or do they just
concede all business in Nevada and hope other states don't come to the same
conclusion?

